# Ruinstorm, coming in April



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Spotted this on Amazon, coming next April. No blurb on it as yet though. Going on the cover, it looks like Sang is going to finally make an effort to breach the storm. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/178496672X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_-rlvzb83K9WHW


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The blurb is on Amazon.com:

As Imperium Secundus fails, three primarchs journey into the Ruinstorm in the hope of making it back to Terra.

Imperium Secundus lies revealed as a heretical folly. Terra has not fallen, though it remains inaccessible. Sanguinius, Guilliman and the Lion El’Johnson, the primarchs of the Triumvirate, must reach Terra at all costs. They seek to defend the Emperor, and to atone for their sins. But the Ruinstorm, a galaxy-wide maelstrom of chaos, hides the Throneworld from the primarchs. Now the fleets of three Legions depart Macragge, and the primarchs will stop at nothing to overcome the Ruinstorm. Yet an insidious enemy watches their every move, and plots against the weaknesses of the errant sons of the Emperor. Each has his own inner storm, and each marches towards his own ruin.

I wonder if we finally will see the appearance of the Silent King. In the novella, Word of The Silent King, Szarekh claimed he had met Sanguinius and tried to warn him about the devourer. He used a death mask in the likeness of the primarch, a fact which greatly upset the Blood Angels.

I always thought it was thanks to the necrons that Sanguinius got to Terra through the Ruinstorm.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Out in October Black Library - Ruinstorm (eBook)


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished Ruinstorm, definitely one of Annandale's better works. While it starts out slowly, the sheer warp horror is sublime. And Sanguinius finally gets the character development he deserves as the primary actor of the book. Absolutely epic with a bunch of twisty suprises and revelations, threading right from The Damnation of Pythos.

I had never seen it comming with how they eventually breach the ruinstorm, but it -fits-. Leaving me wondering if this could be the tool to defeat the Cicatrix Maledictum as well.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Dramatis Personae



~ Dramatis Personae ~ 

Ultramarines 
Roboute Guilliman, Primarch 
Verus Caspean, Chapter Master of the First 
Titus Prayto, Librarian 
Turetia Altuzer, Shipmaster, Samothrace 
Drakus Gorod, Commander, Suzerain Invictus Bodyguard 
Iasus, Chapter Master of the 22nd, Destroyers 
Junixa Terrens, Vox-officer, Samothrace 
Nestor Lautenix, Lieutenant, Samothrace 
Hierax, Captain, Destroyers 
Lucretius Corvo Captain, Glorious Nova 
Mnason, Destroyers legionary 
Teosos, Destroyers legionary 
Byzanus, Tech-priest 
Kletos, Destroyers legionary 
Aphovos, Sergeant, second squad, Destroyers 
Gorthia, Sergeant, third squad, Destroyers 
Antalcidas, Dreadnought, Destroyers 
Empion, Chapter Master of the Ninth 

Blood Angels 
Sanguinius, Primarch 
Carminus, Captain, temporary Fleet Master
Raldoron, First Captain, Equerry to Sanguinius 
Mkani Kano, Librarian 
Meros, The Red Angel, Herald 
Varra Neverrus, Vox-officer, Red Tear 
Azkaellon, Captain, Sanguinary Guard 
Amit, Flesh Tearer, Fifth Company 
Jeran Mautus, Lieutenant, auspex officer, Red Tear 
Orexis, Sergeant 
Vahiel, Sergeant 

Dark Angels 
Lion El’Jonson, Primarch 
Stenius, Captain, Invincible Reason 
Holguin, Voted Lieutenant, Deathwing 
Lady Theralyn Fiana, Chief Navigator, Invincible Reason 
Tuchulcha 
Farith Redloss, Voted Lieutenant, Dreadwing 
Vazheth Licinia, Mistress of the astropathic choir, Invincible Reason 

Iron Hands 
Khalybus, Captain, Sthenelus 
Raud, Sergeant 
Cruax, Iron Father 
Seterikus, Legionary 
Demir, Legionary 
Kiriktas, Helmsman, Sthenelus 

Raven Guard 
Levannas 

Word Bearers 
Toc Derenoth, Unburdened 
Grel Kathnar 
Phael Rabor, Captain 
Quor Vondor, Chaplain 
Yathinius, Navigator, Annunciation 
Nekras, Navigator, Annunciation 

Others 
Konrad Curze, Night Haunter 
Eleska Revus, Colonel, Imperial Army commander, Episimos III 
Madail the Undivided, Daemon


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Dramatis Personae
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you a lot for this!!!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The one which came out in April, is that the Trade Paperback (the bigger vierson) or the smaller pocket paperback?


----------

